# Finding an ECDM



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW, I didn't realize how hard it would be to find a shop with one to ride! How did you all do this? Did you order sight-unseen?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

sight unseen for us.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

AORTA test ride for us.

PK


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't been able to find one to test ride in my area as well.


----------



## strow (Feb 14, 2011)

A very limited market for road tandems and even more limited for mtn tandems. We are fortunate enough to be four hours away from Alex so a test ride was not an issue. One advantage to being such a small market is the folks involved are very knowledgeable and passionate about mtn tandems and have no problem taking the time to discuss any questions you might have.

It's well worth the effort to get involved with an off-road tandem.

strow


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

As indicated, virtually zero bike shops will have demo ECdMs, even shops that carry Ventana. It's too high-dollar and too little in demand for any normal shop to stock on the floor. If you live near enough to Alex/MTBTandems, he's the only shop I know that does have demo bikes. Depending on what level of bike you're looking at buying, cheap plane tickets to GA might be worth it.

Aside from buying blind, your main alternative is to find a nearby tandem team that will let you take their bike out for a spin. 

We came from road tandems, bought a cheap KHS off-road tandem to try our local fireroads, then jumped on a local ECdM that came up for sale. Five seconds of test-ride off a sidewalk curb was all we needed to know:thumbsup:


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep, that is what we are finding. We thought about flying to GA, but not quite that desperate yet. Getting lots of great info from a couple folks on this site, making me feel a bit better about buying unseen. Got one lead on a used bike that I'm waiting to hear back from.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We had friends that had an ECDM and we had a Fandango.( We bought the Fandango sight unseen through Alex.) It was an older 26'r and the frame was made and assembled in China. It was a good hardtail but does not compare to the Fandango of today. We had occasion to ride the ECDM of our friends and a demo at AORTA and after a few rock gardens with the full suspension the wife told me that we must get one of these. Who am I to argue???? I know Alex said he had tandems for rent at AORTA this year so that might be an option if its not too far away. We will be there and its really a good time with some great folks.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem
ECDM


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Found ours, thanks all!


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

There's an Ellsworth Witness on EBay if anyone else is looking for a duallie. I'm still waiting for a Fandango to come available.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like a scream'n deal to me!


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Too bad it's not the correct size for us.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

flip998 said:


> Too bad it's not the correct size for us.


I thought Elsworth tandems came in one size fits all.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> I thought Elsworth tandems came in one size fits all.
> 
> PK


It is ture that the Ellsworth only comes in one size. I don't think it is fair to say that it "fits all". We looked at the Ellsworth and it had a taller standover and longer top tube than I would prefer. Also of note is that the rear triangle is from the Truth XC bike and it has been alleged that it is not up to the tandem task. I think I recall from another local tandem team that Ellsworth discouraged the use of a 203 rotor with the Witness rear triangle..

If it were me, I'd hold out for a ECDM. My experience with Ventana frames has been nothing but top notch.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I know nothing about Elsworth's tandems, and only know of Elsworth's rep by proxy, so I probably spoke out of turn. I'm with ds, can't imagine a one-size-fits-all that does ..(fit all)


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> It is ture that the Ellsworth only comes in once size. I don't think it is fair to say that it "fits all". We looked at the Ellsworth and it had a taller standover and longer top tube than I would prefer. Also of note is that the rear triangle is from the Truth XC bike and it has been alleged that it is not up to the tandem task. I think I recall from another local tandem team that Ellsworth discouraged the use of a 203 rotor with the Witness rear triangle..
> 
> If it were me, I'd hold out for a ECDM. My experience with Ventana frames has been nothing but top notch.
> 
> Good luck and happy hunting.


Echo this 100%

PK


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

PMK said:


> I thought Elsworth tandems came in one size fits all.
> 
> PK


Unfortunately, I have never had very good experiences with anything that was "one sized fits all". I am worried about stand over height as I am 5'6" with a less than 30" inseam. I like the fact that the ECDMs have enough frame size combinations to tailor fit the teams. The new Calfee Ellsworth Witness come in 5 different size combinations, it will cost you though.

http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bike-...-tandem-full-suspension-geometry_features.pdf


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

flip998 said:


> Unfortunately, I have never had very good experiences with anything that was "one sized fits all". I am worried about stand over height as I am 5'6" with a less than 30" inseam. I like the fact that the ECDMs have enough frame size combinations to tailor fit the teams. The new Calfee Ellsworth Witness come in 5 different size combinations, it will cost you though.
> 
> http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bike-...-tandem-full-suspension-geometry_features.pdf


A bit different...you are buying a Calfee, not an Elsworth. I would be pretty confident Craig Calfee will stand behind his name on the bike, whereas there are some serious horror stories about Tony? Elsworth and broken bike warranty issues.

BTW, yes Craig Calfee is pretty proud of what he builds and it shows in the price.

PK


----------

